# goat's milk soap confiscated



## ilovedoxies (Aug 14, 2008)

My boyfriend is a contractor in Iraq.  I mailed him 3 bars of soap.  One plain, one goat's milk, and one chocolate.  He came in last weekend, when he picked up his checked bag he discovered it had been searched.  

One of his shower shoes and the bar of goat's milk was missing!!


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Aug 14, 2008)

so we know that we are obviously looking for a man with a wooden leg and an obsessive showering compulsion....don't worry. we'll catch him, he can't get away that fast....


----------



## mare61 (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## digit (Aug 14, 2008)

WilsonFamilyPicnic said:
			
		

> so we know that we are obviously looking for a man with a wooden leg and an obsessive showering compulsion....don't worry. we'll catch him, he can't get away that fast....


----------



## Luci (Aug 14, 2008)

Good thing we don't live in Iraq or dh would be suspect with his one-legged self and soap addiction.   :wink:


----------



## beachgurl (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes, stuff gets stolen out of packages and bags all the time  :evil:   My husband was missing half his personal stuff last time he sent a package ahead from Iraq (he always used to buy things like DVD's, jewelery, etc and send it home ahead cause you're only allowed 2 seabags and a ruck sack).  I'd send him care packages and there would be items missing ... same thing with me ... someone would send me stuff with Body Shop or Bath and Body Works items and half of it would be stolen by the time I got it  :evil:


----------



## ilovedoxies (Aug 16, 2008)

I bet the airline workers rack up on stolen stuff.  

He travels with a green military duffel bag and he said when he picked it up they had barely latched it back and it was a miricle his stuff didn't spill out.  

Those shower shoes were addias flip flops and cost almost $30.  He has to go back soon and wer're hoping to find a new pair this weekend.  Since it's the end of summer and every store is pushing back to school stuff I hope there is a pair left somewhere.


----------



## beachgurl (Aug 16, 2008)

The only thing that I've found effective is to padlock the seabag shut.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Aug 17, 2008)

He flew out again today but this time with a TSA lock.


----------



## Deda (Aug 17, 2008)

I can't imagine anything worse than stealing from our guys/girls in Iraq and Afghanistan.

Are you sending to military or civilian?

I've had several family members in and out of Iraq in the last 5 years. I send care packages every few weeks, but I've never had anything go missing?  I'm sending to APO addresses.


----------



## beachgurl (Aug 20, 2008)

All our stuff is APO because we're military.  It didn't happen every single time that we sent a package to each other, but it was a pretty regular happening.  Pretty much, if you send something that's expensive/hard to get overseas, it will disappear.  LoL, like I said, my husband always acquires a whole bunch of token type stuff while he's deployed, and then sends it home before he redeploys, and last time it was triple locked.  The first time he was in Afghanistan, he got the girls and I some handmade local crafts and they were all stolen.  I think that was also the time when someone working in the little store over there (a military PX) stole his credit card number and went about charging like crazy  :evil:


----------



## Deda (Aug 20, 2008)

I guess we have just been really lucky.  I sent my son (AF) a super nice camera and it arrived perfect.  He's sent me treasures from all over, not just the Middle East - so far no problems.  He's CONUS now, but he has 200+ days of TDY a year and about 75% of that is overseas.  

Thanks for the heads up, maybe we should start including a packing list...


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 20, 2008)

> I can't imagine anything worse than stealing from our guys/girls in Iraq and Afghanistan.


 No kidding!

It's the same w/ post offices in the US too though. Some have packages come up missing or part empty WAY more than others. I guess it depends on whos hands it is passing through.


----------



## purple (Aug 30, 2008)

I know my dad always used to carry on any gifts for us back in the 80's but I would think its the absolute lowest to steal from the troops. Even if you disagree with the war there's no excuse.


----------

